# Considering relocation to Dubai with young family



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello expats!

I have very much enjoyed reading about all of the variables (good and bad) of living in Dubai and would love to have some feedback into a potential relocation. I had an offer from a Dubai-based company about a year and a half ago that I turned down due to personal circumstances at the time. Those have now changed again, which may give me another shot at this adventure (obviously not this same position).

I have a wife and three kids, one currently school aged and one set to start in a year or so. I have third who won't be in schooling for another few years. Here are some details of the offer:


Salary: 27,000AED/mo
Company provided housing: villa
One time furnishings allowance: 30,000AED
Stipend for utilities: 14,000AED/mo
Transport stipend: 1,400 AED/mo
Paid Schooling for up to 3 children: 34,000AED/yr

Package also included retirement savings plan (around 7%), profit sharing potential (around 5%), 40+ days leave annually, annual ticket and a few other small items.

I seem to think that this is a good offer for someone with about 10-12 yrs experience (in the corporate communications space).

My major questions are:
- is this a good deal by Dubai standards for a mid-level manager?
- is this enough to sustain my family, provide a good standard of living (we are really quite frugal - we won't be dining at 5* hotels very often) and save some?
- is Dubai a hospitable place for young children who like soccer (football), swimming and riding bikes?

Thanks in advance! I look forward to some great insights...

yyzcanuck


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey buddy, welcome
So AED42k, plus a villa, plus your kids school fees (which isn't enough btw, reckon on (for their age) 20k/year each minimum).

Yeah, you can have some fun on that, no problem. Obviously they'll need to provide business class flights home for you and yours once a year and check out that they include good worldwide health insurance (not pay and claim back).

Apart from that, go for it!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

What Andy said!

For 7 months of the year, its a very outdoor lifestyle, soccer, swimming, riding bikes (but not anywhere near a main road if you value your life) all no problem. Lots of young families in the ex-pat ghetto's (Ranches/Emirates Living etc etc etc), plenty for them to do. According to those there having kids there greatly enhances your social life as it's a good way to get to meet people.

From May-Sept walking more the about a yard and a half in the day time outside will leave you a little ball of misery in a very large puddle sweat. Most wives and children get the hell out of Dodge for the duration.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

You say you _"had an offer from a Dubai-based company about a year and a half ago that I turned down due to personal circumstances at the time. Those have now changed again, which may give me another shot at this adventure (obviously not this same position)."_

Things have changed dramatically over the last eighteen months, so is that also the current offer?


----------



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Seabee said:


> You say you _"had an offer from a Dubai-based company about a year and a half ago that I turned down due to personal circumstances at the time. Those have now changed again, which may give me another shot at this adventure (obviously not this same position)."_
> 
> Things have changed dramatically over the last eighteen months, so is that also the current offer?


No, I don't have a current offer, as noted above. But I am looking at other opportunities within the same company at about the same level. 

I'm assuming from your comment that things have changed for the worse, in terms of compensation packages? This offer came late 2008.


----------



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hey buddy, welcome
> So AED42k, plus a villa, plus your kids school fees (which isn't enough btw, reckon on (for their age) 20k/year each minimum).
> 
> Yeah, you can have some fun on that, no problem. Obviously they'll need to provide business class flights home for you and yours once a year and check out that they include good worldwide health insurance (not pay and claim back).
> ...


I'm beginning to think that this was a pretty good offer. The schooling fees were up to 34,000AED per year, per child up to 3 children. Flights were provided as was global health coverage. Not sure about the pay and claim back bit, though...


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

That's the kind of deal that was being offered before the big crash but very rarely now. We're much the same as the rest of the world by being hit by the crash but we also had the vast development bubble that burst. Thousands of jobs have disappeared, salaries have been cut, packages being offered are not what they were. Not only real estate was hit but also financial services, advertising etc etc. If you can get anything like that package now you should be on the next flight out here.


----------



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. It has definitely helped provide context for potential future offers, should I receive any. If I get to that point, I will definitely ask for more opinions in this forum!


----------



## andrson (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey there YYZ,

I have finally received some paperwork and thought that my current situation might provide some insight (and hopefully allow for some feedback on my situation). I am planning on moving in September as a transfer with a North American-based oilfield company. I am 8 years out of school. This is my current offer (pending clarification on a few things):


Salary: 27,000 AED/mo
Housing: 150,000 AED/yr
One time furnishings allowance: 20,000AED if I bring a 20' container
Stipend for utilities: 2,000 AED/mo
Transport stipend: 600 USD/mo (~2200 AED/mo)
Dependent Education: Tuition and fees paid for an equivalent education to the home country in their native language (no dollar value assigned)

Vacation is 25 days with economy round-trip for the family. No RSP and bonuses, etc are on an individual basis annually.


----------

